
Synthetic Speech Generated from Brain Recordings - sethbannon
https://www.ucsf.edu/news/2019/04/414296/synthetic-speech-generated-brain-recordings
======
tomcam
Requires an implant, but cleverly they are using implants already required to
help suppress epileptic seizures. Accurate to about 47% of a 50 word
vocabulary, and only that high because they’re decoding signals thrown off by
subvocalization.

------
pontifier
I've wondered whether meaning from heard words is partially decoded through a
similar process.

When actively listening to speech sounds, I sort of feel what it would feel
like to mimic the words I hear, and this enhances my understanding of the
speech. I also find that I often subvocalize the text I read.

It's like the meaning of the words are somewhat connected with the pattern
required to voice it.

~~~
sitkack
Is not speech and language partially the process of replaying thought
processes so that the receiver can experience the same path and progression.
We don't communicate facts so much as paths through a winding trail of
thought.

Maybe if our neural networks had a more rigid pattern, the same activation
fronts could be copied from person to person, creating cross person feelings
and experiences.

------
est31
Prior discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19740923](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19740923)

------
ralusek
There's going to be something like Occlumency from Harry Potter. To avoid
people reading your thoughts, you will need to practice thinking nonverbally.

I realize that I already think pretty nonverbally, I don't really have an
inner monologue so much as an inner visualization. Come at me NSA, you got
nothing.

~~~
andai
[https://youtu.be/jsp1KaM-avU](https://youtu.be/jsp1KaM-avU)

